# the toilet



## stuarTTdi (Mar 18, 2013)

I've just installed cctv into my downstairs toilet.....

"you can now follow me on Shitter"


----------



## Davey (Mar 6, 2012)

oh dear oh dear


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

On fact very funny


----------



## CATELUS (Oct 1, 2013)

Brad 225 said:


> Lol


x2


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Like that one! :lol:


----------

